# Bernard - Atletico Mineiro



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Marzo 2013)

*Bernard - Atlético Mineiro (GALO) Diamond 2012* 






19 anni appena compiuti,me ne sto innamorando,classe sopraffina,come potete vedere è un fantasista che ama svariare su tutto il fronte d'attacco ma prevalentemente a sinistra,l'unico problema è il fisico se non sbaglio è alto 1.69,ovvero quanto messi 

non è molto pubblicizzato,quindi a poco,massimo 10 milioni la scommessa la farei


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Lo seguo anch'io da un pò di tempo, effettivamente è un giocatore molto interessante. Però non credo sia pronto per il grande calcio.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2013)

come ho detto nell'altro topic secondo me è troppo mingherlino


----------



## The P (13 Marzo 2013)

Talento straordinario. Ne parlai qualche mese fa.

Per me dopo Lucas e lui il nuovo ***** brasiliano.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> come ho detto nell'altro topic secondo me è troppo mingherlino


purtroppo è l'unico problema secondo me soprattutto per l'italia


The P ha scritto:


> Talento straordinario. Ne parlai qualche mese fa.
> 
> Per me dopo Lucas e lui il nuovo ***** brasiliano.



d'accordissimo,insieme a felipe anderson però

c'è anche adryan del flamengo che promette bene


----------

